# Alright guys, are my horses brown or bay?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

With all the talking about it on threads lately, I wanna know myself about my "bay" ponies. I got the basic idea of brown vs. bay but I'm not totally confident so I figured I should bring it up to you guys. So here's some pictures for you guys:

First up, Selena:

Summer:









Winter:











Now Rebel:

Summer:











Winter:










Soo I think Rebel is brown, right? And Selena is bay? Anyone wanna jump in and help me out? :lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Wait does the meal on Selena's muzzle in that first winter picture make her brown?

Here is a winter picture that's recent:


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Bay, they have black points.


----------



## businessdegree (Jul 2, 2012)

those are beautiful you seem like you take good care of them keep that up and actually i think there both brown just one lighter then the other thats all


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Clava said:


> Bay, they have black points.


Black points do not mean the horses are definitely bay. 

Brown horses can also have black points.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

They all look like a bay to me


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you have anymore pics of them without a saddle?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Side pics, I forgot to add. Winter is best.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Black points do not mean the horses are definitely bay.
> 
> Brown horses can also have black points.


ThirteenAcres....please explain for me. I thought they were always bay when they have black manes and tails with the black legs minus socks etc.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bay and brown are very similar in that they are both made by agouti on black; however, they are two different variations of agouti. 

Bay = A 
It restricts the black to the legs, mane, tail, etc. 

Brown = At
The black is restricted to the same points, but the lightest parts of the body are the muzzle, flank, elbow, and other soft areas that wouldn't sunfade. 

I would say that Selena is bay but I would like to see more pictures of Rebel.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Darn iPhone. Poseidon beat me to it. 

So. The statement that all horses with black points is a bay is genetically incorrect even though some registries do not recognize brown.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They look mahogany to me, with added magenta markers.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

waresbear said:


> They look mahogany to me, with added magenta markers.


Be gone ye judge of color fanatics!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright, so Selena's bay, I'll just toss in some pictures of Rebel...Recently lost a lot of pictures because of a laptop issue so I'll take what I can off facebook.

This was winter










Some more summer:



















Oh and this was him the day we brought him home...He looked pretty bad I know but maybe you can see some color in the skinny dull & wormy winter fluff.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think both brown to be honest.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I also thought brown on both, and not just saying that to suck up. lol


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

See....I would never guess brown. I would have said bay. So confused. That's why I leave it to you professionals.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> See....I would never guess brown. I would have said bay. So confused. That's why I leave it to you professionals.


Hey...a couple of months back I was the same way. I couldn't tell the difference to save my life!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Following the 3 color experts on this forum for such a long time and having LISTENED and learned a lot, ....hahahah I don't have an opinion as I am still learning


----------

